# Network cable faceplate



## bobbymobile (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi I seem to recall a while back (well a good few years) somebody fitting a special flush faceplate network cable connector at the back of his Tivo. Does anyone else remember this? Where can I get such a thing? Thanks 
Bob


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

You mean the network connect kit?
http://www.9thtee.com/tivocachecard.htm


----------



## Chris T (Oct 30, 2002)

You are not making it up I remember it, I think it was a panel mount RJ45 socket on a bit of CAT5 cable with a RJ45 plug on the other end that plugged into the network card.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Your memory is not wrong. It was a neutrik conector with a short patch lead.

A quick google points me here - http://www.aocg16.dsl.pipex.com/tivomods.html to the pre-assembled item for £12.50.

You can of course buy the bits yourself separately and fully DIY.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## Blacque Jacque (Dec 26, 2006)

Rapid Electronics sell the Neutrik parts but you still need the QMax punch to make a nice clean hole, tooledup.com sell the punch.


----------



## bobbymobile (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks all so I think I have the right item here and i would guess that MNT SKT FEEDTHROUGH RC would have a plug on the back so I can attach a short cable to it like this. Looks just the ticket.


----------



## Blacque Jacque (Dec 26, 2006)

Eggzackerly 

A patch cable around 40-50cm is perfect 
The push release button serves no purpose with ordinary RJ leads & can be removed by carefully forcing the tab down from the top allowing it to slide out.

I mounted mine a little closer to the Audio Out sockets to clear the screening can on the Aux scart.

A slight countersink will let the mounting screws sit more flush.

As our friend's website suggests, assemble the punch with the bolt head inside, then the punch is pulled through to the inside leaving a cleaner hole.
You may find you get a little distortion of the panel as it's quite thin.
Stand the TiVo on it's back panel with a block of wood under the hole & a little gentle panel beating will have it straight in no time.

*Pull the drive out before doing any of this though!*


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Or to save a wodge of money, I used one of these (an RJ45 coupler) hanging just outside the back of the Tivo

Not as neat, perhaps, but who looks at the back of a Tivo anyhow


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

PhilG said:


> Or to save a wodge of money, I used one of these (an RJ45 coupler) hanging just outside the back of the Tivo
> 
> Not as neat, perhaps, but who looks at the back of a Tivo anyhow


Or just buy a Network Switch to plug a short cable from the network card inside the Tivo into and then have a long cable from the switch to your router or ADSL modem router. Also just tie a knot in the short cable from the network card inside the Tivo just before it goes through the hole in the back panel that you have created by bending up one of the tabs. Result the connection on your network card doesn't get broken even if your child or your nephew or niece trips over the network cable elsewhere.

This proper network card socket is very neat but you never see it day to day and what happens if you make a mess of the punching with the hole punch?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> This proper network card socket is very neat but you never see it day to day


Maybe he has his TiVo on a revolving display plinth in the middle of his room? He should - it's bound to be the best bit of kit he has :up:


----------



## bobbymobile (Jun 16, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Maybe he has his TiVo on a revolving display plinth in the middle of his room? He should - it's bound to be the best bit of kit he has :up:


No not the best bit of kit that I have I just sometimes like to have things just right. Thats just the kind of guy I am.


----------

